# Wii Music



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2008)

Great concept although I can see players the world over making a right awful racket! Very neat use of the Wii Fit pad thing though...



> Wii Music makes it easy for people to jam to tunes, even if they don't know anything about music. Wii Music transforms the Wii Remote and Nunchuk™ controllers into more than 60 different instruments, including a violin, steel drums, electric guitar - even a cowbell. Players strum, shake, tap and drum along to the music in a pressure-free musical playground where there are no mistakes.
> 
> They can improvise on their arrangements by skipping a note - or adding 10. The music always sounds great, but it's up to players to come up with creative arrangements that they can then send to friends and family who have Wii Music. Those Wii Friends can then put their own spin on the arrangement and send it back and forth over WiiConnect24.


 Via


----------



## cybershot (Jul 16, 2008)

Not so sure about this one?

Guitar Hero: World Tour ooks pretty good thou, lol.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've just watched the video about 5 minutes ago.I think it looks great.The problem with Rockband is the price and how crappy the drums are.I know 4 people who bought it and had to take them back.Thats out of 6 people I know with the game ffs.


----------

